# مواهب منتدانا الغالي ....بأسلوبي ...



## اني بل (13 فبراير 2015)

منتدانا الغالي يذخر بالعديد العديد منالمواهب اللامعة والبراقة في عالم الإبداع ،وإن عديتهم فالعدد لايحصى لأن مواهب الله غزيرة لا تعد ولا تحصى ....

وإني لأشكر الرب من اجل مواهبهم وصلاتي ان يبارك الرب مواهبهم ويستخدمها لمجد إسمه العظيم .








أذكر منهم على سبيل المثال :


الفصول الأربعة قمة في الأدب المسيحي ورونقآخاذ في معاملته مع الورقة والقلم هناك تفاعل روحي وحبي يجذبهم ثلاثتهم ،إيمانيطغى على كل كتاباته ومحبة مرشوشة في كل زاوية من زوايا قلمه ، كاتب على أعلى طرازيذخر مكتبة المنتدى بمؤلفاته العبقرية الفذة وبحضوره الملفت ، وبأناقته في سردمواضيعه 

مبدع ...



*فهرس بمؤلفاتي الروحية والأدبية / متجدد*​ 




1. اليوم الأخير ​ 

 2. مجرد سؤال ​ 


3. راقبْ حياتك وتوقعْ أبديتك ​ 


4. مُجرّد تعريف ​ 


 5. أخي ومشاعر المحبة نحوه  ​ 


 6. نعم، انه آخر الأزمنة  ​ 


 7. ناموس الغموض  ​ 


8. الفرق بين الشهوة والحب ​ 


 9. أوفى الأصدقاء  ​ 


10. غيابُ حبيب ​ 


11. بين طيبة القلب وألاعيب إبليس ​ 


 12. عفواً أيها ألحبُ ​ 


 13. في وسط الآلام والمصائب هناك تعزية  ​ 


14. تسأليني مَن أنا ؟ ​ 


 15. حبٌ مسؤولٌ ​ 


 16. أحبك وحسب !!​ 


 17. حوارُ الظِّلِ ​ 


 18. الأحمال الحسنة والنصيب الصالح ​ 


 19. تأمل ​ 


 20. لو أنبأني السؤال ​ 


21. الأعمال ثِمار الايمان​ 


22. أمسيةُ قلمٍ صامتٍ ​ 


23. الوصول الى الملكوت ​ 


24. فلنصلي معاً ​ 


23. نصفُ ذاكرة ​ 


24. ميثاقٌ للكتابةِ ​ 


25. شكرا لك يا رب​ 



 ‏ 26. نحن في العالم لكنا لسنا مِن أهلهِ ​ 


27. امتيازٌ شعري ​ 




28. ثقافة التشجيع والشكر ​ 




29. دينونة  قلب ​ 




30. مقارنة ظريفة بين أعضاء المنتديات وبعض الاجرام السماوية ​ 




31. مناورةٌ حالمةٌ ​ 




32. السرقات الأدبية في المنتديات​ 












33. خذوا ألعِبرة من قصة شعب نينوى​ 








34. وللافكار نافذة ... موضوع متجدد​ 




35. يوتوبيا وعِرة​ 




36. هكذا تكلّم أبناءُ العالمِ ​ 




37. الهنا اله محبة ​ 




38. الى قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث​ 
































تيمو موهوب بالرسم ، ربنا حباه موهبة الرسمفهو يرسم بطريقة مميزة لفت إليه الأنظار من خلال ريشته المبدعة 


مثال
الأخ أيموندد

بس الرسمة مرسومة على دفتر مسطّر مش رسم، فراح تشوفوا السطور واضحة يلا للمرات الجاية ..







الشخصية الثانية هي *R.O.R.O*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...2&postcount=25

هاي الرسمة مو لحداً معيّن، إنما للإشراف عامةً وtamav و soul&life خاصةً 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...4&postcount=52

الشخصية الثالثة هي soso a وكلمتها الأشهر: نفسه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...5&postcount=72
















مينا البطل ربنا اكرمه بأنامل تعشق وتتذوق فن الكتابة وهو يثري منتدانا بروائعه الكتابية 


مثال ​ 


الى حبيبتى​ 

لن نحارب طواحين الهواء​ 

انا غلطة حياتك !​ 

انتى أنجيلى !​ 

كل عاماً وانتى حبيبتى ! by mina elbatal


خريستوفر اصملى عليه مبدع في كل شئ فهو فنانشامل على اعلى طراز ونادر فهو مصلي ومصمم بارع وهو ملفت بتعليقاته المميزة 


مثال










كليمو من الأشخاص المتعددي المواهب فهو إلىجانب انه رسام فهو مصمم ذو تقنية عالية الجودة وتصاميمة أصلية مؤصلة ، وإلى جانبهذا وذاك فهومبدع بالشعر يلقب بأمير الرومانسية واحيانا" بشاعر المرأة نزارقباني 

مواضيع ورسوم وتصاميم وشعر











صور طبيعية مرسومة ((بريشة كليمو))













تصميم من تصاميمه









بشرى شنودة من الأعضاء الجدد اللي أثبت موجوديةبقوة على الساحة بتصاميمه التي أخذت حيزا" كبيرا" في نفوس وقلوب وعيونمن رآها 


موضوع تصاميم













تصميمات هدية للمنتدى ولجميع الأعضاء
مجموعة تانية من تصميمى







وعندنا مبرمجين مميزين أمثال :  مبرمج *joeseph.jesus* لبق محترم يساعد الكل عند الحاجة 

شرح مبسط لبرنامج مونتاج الفيديو ‪Videopad Video Editor


حل مشكلة الحروف المتقطعه في المنتدي





طلبات البرامج









وهناك كوبتك وفيبرونيا مصممين بارعين على طراز يقدمان تصاميم تاخذ الألباب بروعتها وجمالها ، ولهما موضوع معا"يعلمان اعضاء المنتدى فنيات وجماليات تصاميم الفوتوشوب 






ورشة "الفوتوشوب" ...











وهناك أيضا الفراشة التي نفتقدها من معلمات الفوتو شوب زاخرة بالمواهب فهي الى جانب انها مبدعة ام مثالية طيبة 
















هناك ...وهناك العديد من المواهب ...واللي بيحب يضيف ...

لماريا ونيفو ودونا وماي روك وامة الى جانب مشرفين على اعلى مستوى من الوعي والثقافة الروحية ، والأخوة اعضاء شئ بيرفع الرأس...








كم انت رااائع يامنتدانا 

وكم انت عظيم يا إلهي 

المجاااااال مفتوح


----------



## اني بل (13 فبراير 2015)

*كل المواهب الروحية هي عطية الروح القدس* مُقدمة من أجل الكنيسة الواحدة. ويلزم تنوع المواهب لأجل تكميل الأعضاء بعضهم البعض، فلا يفتخر أحد على أخيه بما وهبه الله مجانًا من أجل بنيان إخوته (إصحاح 12).
*ثانيًا:* *الحب أفضل من كل المواهب*، فهو العامل المشترك بين كل الأعضاء، بدونه تصير كل المواهب حتى الإيمان والرجاء بلا نفع (إصحاح 13).


----------



## اني بل (13 فبراير 2015)

*المواهب الروحية*



*أولا**ً**: أنها مواهب غنية وكثيرة ومتنوعة.*

*ثانيًا: مصدرها واحد وهو الله.*

*ثالثًا: تهدف جميعها إلي ذات الغاية، وهي بنيان الكنيسة، أي تحقيق مجد الله بخلاص الكثيرين ونموهم روحيًا.*

*رابعًا: الكنيسة جسد المسيح الواحد، ليس من عضو لا يتمتع بمواهبٍ روحيةٍ.*

*خامسًا: الكنيسة تشبه الجسد الواحد، جميع أعضائه تعمل معًا، ولكل عضو مواهبه اللائقة به.*

*سادسًا: المواهب الروحية ليست غاية في ذاتها، لكن يلزم الانتفاع بها، حتى لا تصير علة انقسامات وانشقاقات*


----------



## اني بل (13 فبراير 2015)

*1. واهب المواهب الروحية*
*1-3.*
*2. تنوع المواهب ووحدتها*
*4-11.*
*3. المواهب كأعضاء في جسد واحدٍ*
*12-26.*
*4. الكنيسة جسد المسيح المتمتع بالمواهب*
*27-30.*
*5. حث على الانتفاع بالمواهب*
*31.*
*من وحي 1كو 12*


----------



## اني بل (13 فبراير 2015)

*وأما من جهة المواهب الروحية أيها الإخوة فلست أريد أن تجهلوا" [1].*
يميز البعض بين النعمة الإلهية_charis _ والموهبة الروحية _charismata_، فكلاهما عطيتان مجانيتان من قبل الله. لكن النعمة هي عطية يتمتع بها المؤمن من أجل خلاصه وبنيانه الروحي؛ أما الموهبة الروحية فهي عطية يتمتع بها من أجل بنيان الكنيسة وخلاص الآخرين، وإن كان يصعب الفصل التام بينهما، فإن خلاص المؤمن مرتبط بخلاص أخوته.


----------



## اني بل (13 فبراير 2015)

تنوع المواهب ووحدتها
*"فأنواع مواهب موجودة،*

*ولكن الروح واحد" [4].*

توجد مواهب _ charismatoon_كثيرة تقود إلى نتائج عجيبة، كموهبة النبوة والتعليم والإعلانات الإلهية والتكلم بألسنة وصنع عجائب، وردت في الآيات 8- 11. هذه المواهب مصدرها واحد وهو الروح القدس الذي يشهد للسيد المسيح ويعلن عن شخصه وعمله لتحقيق غاية إلهية، فليس من حق أحد أن يفتخر بما ناله مجانًا ولا أن يحتقر من ليس له ذات الموهبة.

يوزع الروح القدس مواهبه حسب مشيئته الإلهية، بسلطانه، حسب ما يناسب كل شخصٍ، وما فيه نفع الكل


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 فبراير 2015)

*فعلا هما مواهب جميله والمنتدى مليان مواهب جميله 
واضيف ليكى كمان الكتابات الروحيه لللاستاذ ايمن والكرمه الصغيره 
وفعلا انى انتى كلك محبه حبيبتى *


----------



## اني بل (13 فبراير 2015)

*هل مواهب الروح القدس المعجزية مازالت موجودة اليوم؟

الجواب: *أولاً، لابد أن ندرك أن المقصود بهذا السؤال ليس ان كان الله مازال يمارس المعجزات اليوم. فأنه غير كتابي الا نؤمن بأن الله مازال يشفي، ويتحدث للناس، بل ويصنع آيات وعجائب اليوم. بل السؤال هو ان كانت مواهب الروح المذكورة في كورنثوس الأولي أسفار 12 و 14 مازالت حية في الكنيسة اليوم. هذا أيضا ليس سؤالاً عن مقدرة الروح القدس أعطاء شخص ما موهبة روحية. بل السؤال هو هل يمنح الروح القدس نفس المواهب اليوم. وقبل كل شيء نحن ندرك أن الروح القدس قادر علي أعطاء المواهب حسب ارادته (كورنثوس الأولي 7:12-11).

وفي كتاب أعمال الرسل، غالبية المعجزات تمت من خلال التلاميذ. و كورنثوس الثانية 12:12 يعطينا السبب، "ان علامات الرسول صنعت بينكم في كل صبر، بآيات وعجائب وقوات". فأن كان كل مؤمن بالمسيح مجهز لأن يقوم بعجائب، آيات، ومعجزات فهذا لا يوضح بأي شكل من الأشكال صفات التلميذ. وأعمال الرسل 22:2 يقول لنا أنه "نسب" ليسوع معجزات، عجائب، وآيات". ومثيل لذلك ما نسب للرسل من معجزات. أعمال الرسل 3:14 يصف بأن رسالة الأنجيل قد تأكدت بالمعجزات التي صنعها بولس وبرنابا.

وكورنثوس الأولي أصحاح 12-14 يتناول موضوع مواهب الروح. ويتضح مما هو مكتوب أن المسيحيون "العادييون" قد أعطوا أحيانا مواهب معجزية (8:12 -10 و 28-30). ونري مما تعلمناه سابقا أن التلاميذ قد أعطوا علامة مميزة من خلال العجائب والمعجزات، و أن حصول المسيحيين العاديين علي هذه المواهب كان الاستثناء وليس القاعدة. و نري في الكتاب المقدس أنه خارج التلاميذ وأتباعهم لا يوجد أحد آخر يمارس مواهب الروح المعجزية.

وأنه أيضاً من المهم ادراك أن الكنيسة الأولي لم يكن لديهم الكتاب المقدس بأكمله كما نتمتع به نحن اليوم (تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3 -17). ولذلك فموهبة التنبؤ، المعرفة، والحكمة، الخ كانت مواهب مهمة لتمكن الكنيسة الأولي من معرفة ارادة الله. فموهبة التنبؤ مكنت المؤمنين من أعلان حقائق جديدة واعلانات من الله. وبما أن أعلان الله لنا قد أكمل من خلال الكتاب المقدس، فالاحتياج الي المواهب الأعلانية قد أختلف عن أيام الكنيسة الأولي.

والله يشفي أناس بطرق معجزية كل يوم، والله مازال يحدثنا اليوم، ان كان ذلك بصوت مسموع أو بالتحدث لعقولنا، اومن خلال انطباعات و مشاعر. والله مازال يفعل آيات، معجزات، و عجائب – وأحياناً يفعل ذلك من خلال أشخاص مؤمنيين. ولكن هذه الأشياء لا تعتبر مواهب الروح. فغرض المواهب الأساسي كان لأثبات مصداقية الأنجيل والتلاميذ. والكتاب المقدس لا يذكر بوضوع انتهاء هذه المواهب ولكنه يعطينا أسبابا تجعلنا نعتقد ذلك.

http://www.gotquestions.org/Arabic/Arabic-miraculous-gifts.html


----------



## اني بل (13 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mUhaXH5Hd_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (13 فبراير 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *فعلا هما مواهب جميله والمنتدى مليان مواهب جميله *
> *واضيف ليكى كمان الكتابات الروحيه لللاستاذ ايمن والكرمه الصغيره *
> *وفعلا انى انتى كلك محبه حبيبتى *


 
ميرسي حبيبتي لمشاركتك ورح اضيفهم 
وانتي كلك محبة وذوق ياغالية


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 فبراير 2015)

اتفق مع حضرتك فى كل ما قدمتيه لنا
وانت صاحبة مواهب كثيرة
الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (14 فبراير 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *فعلا هما مواهب جميله والمنتدى مليان مواهب جميله *
> *واضيف ليكى كمان الكتابات الروحيه لللاستاذ ايمن والكرمه الصغيره *
> *وفعلا انى انتى كلك محبه حبيبتى *


 
نحط بعض من كتابات الروحية للاستاذ ايمن

في الإرشاد الروحي - فقرة إرشادية دورية للحياة والخبرة


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (14 فبراير 2015)

شكرا اختي الغالية 
*اني بل*
على محبتكِ الكبيرة 
في نشر هذا الموضوع
الذي قدّمتيه باسلوب تعريفي شيّق
فكلنا عبيد بطالين، مهما عملنا
في حقل الرب
فهو جدا قليل، بل نحن مقصّرين،
فالمواهب هي هبة من الله،
وما على الموهوب الاّ ان يكون أميناً
وصادقاً وجاداً وملتزماً في ايصالها
الى الأعضاء الآخرين، ولا يخفيها،
لتعّم الفائدة على الجميع.
اكرر شكري لكِ
وأكيد تواضعكِ، ولأنكِ صاحبة الموضوع هذا، ألزمكِ بأن 
لا تدرجي اسمكِ بين الموهوبين، فحضرتكِ عضوة موهوبة
أيضاً بالكتابة وقبلها أنتِ إنسانة تطفح من قلبها المحبة المسيحية
وتنشره على اخواتها واخوتها في المنتدى
فألف تحية مني لكِ
والرب يبارك حياتكِ وخدمتكِ الجميلة.
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2015)

الله حلو خالص الموضوع دة ومحتواه

ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (14 فبراير 2015)

تصميم الموهوب بشرى شنودة


----------



## انت مهم (14 فبراير 2015)

ربنا يبارككم جميعا


----------



## اني بل (14 فبراير 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اتفق مع حضرتك فى كل ما قدمتيه لنا
> وانت صاحبة مواهب كثيرة
> الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (14 فبراير 2015)

الفصول الاربعة قال:


> شكرا اختي الغالية ​
> *اني بل*​على محبتكِ الكبيرة
> في نشر هذا الموضوع
> الذي قدّمتيه باسلوب تعريفي شيّق
> ...


----------



## اني بل (14 فبراير 2015)

ABOTARBO قال:


> الله حلو خالص الموضوع دة ومحتواه
> 
> ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (14 فبراير 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> ربنا يبارككم جميعا


----------



## اني بل (14 فبراير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (14 فبراير 2015)




----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2015)

ألان ستفتح



​


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (15 فبراير 2015)

​


kalimooo قال:


> ألان ستفتح​
> 
> 
> 
> ...









​


----------



## اني بل (15 فبراير 2015)

kalimooo قال:


> ​


----------



## اني بل (15 فبراير 2015)

أتجمّل بحبِكِ ... بقلمي

جديد الفصول الأربعة الموهبة الفذة ...
انصح الجميع بقراءة مواضيعه الملفت


----------



## اني بل (15 فبراير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (15 فبراير 2015)

*ده فلاش من تصميم*

boshra shenoda

http://upload.kenametro.com/uploads/...5410887991.swf


----------



## boshra shenoda (15 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## اني بل (19 فبراير 2015)

boshra shenoda قال:


>


 
شكرااا بشرى على تشجيعك ...


----------



## اني بل (19 فبراير 2015)

شكلها المواهب ولعت ههههههههههه وظهرت على الساحة مواهب  جديدة ننتظر لتاخذ حقها من ردود ونضعها هنا لتستمتعوا ياغاليين


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2015)

شهداء ..شهداء..الرب ينيح ارواحهم..
تصاميم جديدة بنكهة خاصة للموهوب كليمو


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2015)

الموهبة الكتابية الجديدة للعزيزة رووو انصحكم بقراءته بتمعن 
*السر فى كلمة يسووع*


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2015)

موهبة رائعة يابشرى بالتوفيق


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2015)

أجمل ما كتبته في هذا المنتدي وحصري .... Twin


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2015)

فهرس خاص بكتابات الاخ ( استفانوس ) !!!


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2015)

من أجمل ما كتبه قلمى ... أشرف الجمهودى


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2015)

ورشــة عمـل : إزاي تكتـب تـرنيمـه ؟؟؟ (للموهوبين فقط )


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2015)

بنات افكارى +++ معظم خواطرى بقسم الكتابات فى منتدى الكنيسه +++ متجدد
المفدي بالدم


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2015)

فهرس  كتاباتى ( متجدد ) !!!!!!
دونا نبيل


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2015)

فهرس كل ماكتبته هنا - KERLOS Writings !!


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2015)

مهداة لارواح شهدائنا ال 21 والتي سالت دماؤهم الطاهرة على ارض ليبيا ... صرخة مدوية ... بقلمي
بقلم الموهوب الفصول الأربعة


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2015)

من اجمل كتابات( كيريا)


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2015)

دينونة  قلب ... بقلمي
بقلم المبدع الفصول الأربعة


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2015)

خواطر عابره (( متجدد )) ..
*REDEMPTION* 
بواسطة طارق


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2015)

من تصاميم بشرى شنودة الجديدة 
تحفة ادخلوا لصفحته وتفرجوا يرعاكم الله


----------



## اني بل (23 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dy_BcMdO90U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boshra shenoda (23 فبراير 2015)

*صورة من تصميمى*





​


----------



## boshra shenoda (23 فبراير 2015)

*فلاشات من تصميمى بترنيمة جميلة*

http://upload.kenametro.com/uploads/kenametro.com140733751579441.swf

http://upload.kenametro.com/uploads/kenametro.com140736250078821.swf

http://upload.kenametro.com/uploads/kenametro.com139144748850392.swf​


----------



## اني بل (24 فبراير 2015)

*هدية بسيطة للمنتدى وجميع الأعضاء*


تصميم المبدع بشرى شنودة


----------



## peace_86 (25 فبراير 2015)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جداً


ربنا يبارك تعبك ويعوضك يا أختنا الفاضلة آني بل ... شكراً بجد على كل ماقدمتيه من هذا الموضوع
أصبح كمرجع مهم.. شخصياً دخلت على ثلاثة مواضيع من خلال نقلك لتلك المشاركات المهمة


أتمنى من الإدارة لو تقوم بتصميم شهري يحتوي على نفس الفكرة.. وأن تكون مرجعاً رئيسياً لكل زوار المنتدى..

الرب يزيدك من نعمته*


----------



## اني بل (25 فبراير 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جداً
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك ويعوضك يا أختنا الفاضلة آني بل ... شكراً بجد على كل ماقدمتيه من هذا الموضوع
> ...



فكرة حلوة شطور برافو 
صلاتي تاخذ بعين الاعتبار 
وكل موهوب يبارك الرب بما وهبه من امتيازات رائعة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (25 فبراير 2015)

موهبة فذة اخرى للموهوب  * Coptic Lion*
* مات الشهيد*


----------



## اني بل (25 فبراير 2015)

من تصميم الموهوب كليمو


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

عجبني توقيع الموهوب *+pepo+*


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

*تصميم بعدة اشكال مستوحى من صورة المنتدى الرئيسية..*

من تصاميم البارع كليمو


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

رح اختارلكم بعض من تصاميمه الجديدة


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

هاد عجبني بشكل ...


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

صاحب المواضيع الروحية المتميزة  aymonded في احلاهم ياموهوب
الزمن الجديد الذي لنا - زمن الخليقة الجديدة


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

*الزمن الجديد الذي لنا - زمن الخليقة الجديدة

للبارع والموهوب *aymonded


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

اللغة الجديدة في إعلان الإنجيل - تعرف على لغتك الجديدة
aymonded


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

السرّ في عدم نمو المحبة الإلهية في القلب
aymonded


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

مشكلة التقلب في الحياة الروحية وعلاجها 			‏


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

احتياجنا الحقيقي في هذه الأيام !!!


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

*تصميمات للكل - أوعى تغمض عينك*

للموهوب البارع بشرى شنودة 

رح اختار منهم ...


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

ووواوووو سحر غير طبيعي


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

كاتبنا الموهوب مينا البطل 
كوني مستعده للقاء !


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

وحشتنا يا كاتبنا الموهوب الفصول الأربعة ووحشتنا كتاباتك 

أمسيةُ قلمٍ صامتٍ ... بقلمي


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

فاجئه التقيت بها ..... " خاطره قديمه "

للموهوب !! Coptic Lion !!


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2015)

احذروا هذا النوع مِن المجاملة .... بقلمي 			‏(للموهوب الفصول الأربعة )


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2015)

باختصار جداُ عن الكلام والصمت ... بقلمي ( الموهوب الفصول الأربعة )


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2015)

ماذا سافعل ان قابلتك صدفه بالطريق ! ( للموهوب مينا البطل )


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2015)

كوني مستعده للقاء ! ( للموهوب مينا البطل )


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2015)

دينونة  قلب ... بقلمي ( للموهوب الفصول الأربعة )


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2015)

القلم ابرز والبارع ..........قلمك ياموهوب ( الفصول الأربعة )
*امتيازٌ شعري ... يقلمي*


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2015)

لو أنبأني السؤال ... بقلمي ( للموهوب الفصول الأربعة )


----------

